
JWL: Ethical open source license - jeznag
https://hackernoon.com/is-open-source-working-for-the-enemy-80f113ca1b0
======
maxharris
I think I just came down with lung cancer from reading this clickbaity title

------
cambaceres
Should we stop creating JavaScript frameworks because “unethical” companies
might use them? I don’t know what else you are saying.

~~~
jeznag
Create all the JS frameworks you like. Just release them under a Do No Harm
license which precludes use by tobacco vendors, gambling companies, predatory
lending firms etc.

